# Suggest Component Upgrade for 80k



## tkin (May 14, 2011)

*BWAHAHA, Budget increased to 80k.*
Look below.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: *Gaming, and more gaming, video encoding, coding, everything under the sun*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: *Yes(except ati, want to try nVidia now)*

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: *50-55k*

4. Planning to overclock?
A: *Hell yeah.*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: *Win 7 x64.*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: *Already got 1TB HDD, not needed*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: *1680x1050(soon to be  1080p)*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: *10?*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: *All by myself*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: *June*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: *Min 2 yrs will do.*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: *HDD, ODD, Fans(2x 120mm cm), GPU for PhysX(9800GTX+), G500, G110*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: *Kolkata, online is last option*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: *Suggest the CPU,Mobo, RAMs, GPU, PSU and cabby.*

So I already have these in mind:
*i7 2600k, Asus Z68 V-Pro, GTX580 Lightning, Corsair TX750v2, HAF 912 Advanced, Koss Portapro, Roccat taito*

Please post the prices and modify as you wish, *and suggest RAMs(sandy bridge platform compliant, 1.5-1.65v max, 1600Mhz, lower cas is better, must have XMP and good ass)*

Open to amd config(aka bulldozer).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 14, 2011)

did you came across gigabyte z68 mobo reviews? 
will you sli?
and i think bulldozer will be in june.

anyways the current config -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16000|
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte/ASUS Z68 SLI supported|12000(estimation)|otherwise without SLI will come around 9.5-10k i suppose
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|3200|alternately you may go for 8GB G-Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM @ 5.5k. Corsair Vengeance is also very good option
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr II|20000
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
|
*Total*
|54700|if 10k z68 mobo


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> did you came across gigabyte z68 mobo reviews?
> will you sli?
> and i think bulldozer will be in june.
> 
> ...


Nice, the mobo needs to be SLI and Cf compliant, initially I will use two cards(GTX560/570 and 9800GTX+ for PhysX), later will upgrade to SLI, so the least is 12k(I hate mATX).

Now Gigabyte z68 boards does not have video output and does not support Lucid Virtue(not even UD7), I want to use Quick sync to transcode, so that's out of the door for sure.

For rams I want to ask you an honest question, do you think 4GB RAM is enough? For day to day work and also gaming at 1680x1050? I won't be using photoshop or autocad or similiar designing tools, just some java/.net coding, and I doubt I will need over 4GB RAM, so do you think I should get 4GB now and add another 4GB later or get 8GB now?

For rams I also need god support, I know corsair has unmatched service, how about G skill?

Also one last question, GTX570 had some vrm issue(reference model), is that rectified with msi tf ii?
I read in reviews GTX560 hawk is almost as fast as GTX570 and 570 has just 280mb more vram, the hawk comes @ 15k with 950MHz core clock, is that a better deal than the 6k more GTX570?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 14, 2011)

Component	Make	Price	Comments
Processor	Intel Core i7 2600k	16000	 
Motherboard	Gigabyte/ASUS Z68 SLI supported	12000(estimation)	
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL	3200	
Graphic Card	MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk	14900	 
Case	CM HAF 912 Advanced 	5500	 
 	Total	54700	if 10k z68 mobo

later add one more MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk for hell like performance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 14, 2011)

tkin said:


> For rams I want to ask you an honest question, do you think 4GB RAM is enough? For day to day work and also gaming at 1680x1050? I won't be using photoshop or autocad or similiar designing tools, just some java/.net coding, and I doubt I will need over 4GB RAM, so do you think I should get 4GB now and add another 4GB later or get 8GB now?
> 
> For rams I also need god support, I know corsair has unmatched service, how about G skill?



4gb more than sufficient.  no need of spending more.

to tell you the truth, currently i didn't had experience of service with my g.skills.
jokes apart, g.skill is handled by smc, who are reliable and supportive.



> Also one last question, GTX570 had some vrm issue(reference model), is that rectified with msi tf ii?
> I read in reviews GTX560 hawk is almost as fast as GTX570 and 570 has just 280mb more vram, the hawk comes @ 15k with 950MHz core clock, is that a better deal than the 6k more GTX570?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.



sorry should have suggested accordingly.
TFII is reference. so if you will overclock you will need a TFIII power edition or ASUS Direct Cu II 570 which are non reference.

but you can oc 570 too...


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> Component	Make	Price	Comments
> Processor	Intel Core i7 2600k	16000
> Motherboard	Gigabyte/ASUS Z68 SLI supported	12000(estimation)
> RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL	3200
> ...


Make that 8GB RAM(still not decided), so I'm looking @ appx 54k+tax(58k)
Well that kills my dreams of adding a Noctua cooler or buying the NZXT sentry fan controller.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 4gb more than sufficient.  no need of spending more.
> 
> to tell you the truth, currently i didn't had experience of service with my g.skills.
> jokes apart, g.skill is handled by smc, who are reliable and supportive.
> ...


That means if the RAM fails I need to send it to SMC? No thanks, corsair ftw, unless Gskill has rma handling in kolkata that idea is out of the door, and I really wanted to get some ripjaws module.

TFIII Power edition, hmm, nope that's waaaay out of budget, GTX560 hawk it is then.


----------



## mukherjee (May 16, 2011)

@tkin

From what I gather,the *Vengeance* kit overclocks better than the *RipjawsX* kit.

Btw,when do u intend to purchase the rig?
I myself have been sitting on an upgrade since Jan 11....Z68 was the final hurdle...I intend to buy a 2600K, a respectable Z68 board(with i+d Virtu support),8 gigs DDR3 1600, Hyper 212+/N620.....
Maybe 1st wk of June when parts become available....In for some joint shopping?
I still remember when we traded blows over a 9800GTX+ and HD4850....Good ole days...


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> @tkin
> 
> From what I gather,the *Vengeance* kit overclocks better than the *RipjawsX* kit.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, I am going for the upgrade in june as well, so are a bunch of fellow kolkata forumers(tenida, nginx, one other guy from the other forum), all of us are doing massive upgrades, so I believe we can get some discount if we buy together.

*We are planning to meet on 1st week of june(date will be finalized later this month), front of Vedant, why don't you join us? The more the merrier.*

PS: I need to shop with you for another reason, apparently vengeance kit is not available in kolkata, probably need to pre order it from tirupati, they might consider the pre order if we order together. I have mailed tirupati rep about vengeance kit and ripjaws x kits, will post the reply here tomorrow.

PS2: My 9800GTX+ did end up serving me now, gonna use it for physx, the old card has found some use at last. Not that I like using this hideous piece of trash


----------



## mukherjee (May 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hell yeah, I am going for the upgrade in june as well, so are a bunch of fellow kolkata forumers(tenida, nginx, one other guy from the other forum), all of us are doing massive upgrades, so I believe we can get some discount if we buy together.
> 
> *We are planning to meet on 1st week of june(date will be finalized later this month), front of Vedant, why don't you join us? The more the merrier.*
> 
> ...



Sure thing...I had gathered so much from the posts in the Kolkata hardware price section 

Yeah...we will meet.

IMO,I think MD has the vengeance kit...even vedant does...maybe I can verify....


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2011)

so we are going to get big discount hurrey....nd i am very exited about the cm haf 912advance case.for long i am searching for such a good case.
prices as quoted-
msi gtx560 ti tfll oc- rs 14200 @all (md computers)
cm haf912 advance-rs 5500 @all vedant
corsair tx 650 v2-rs 5230@all md computers


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

So, budget upgraded to 80k, suggest please, and include the smps as well.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

oh what a jump!!!




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO| 11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Lightning|30000
*PSU*
|Seasonic X 850|9500
*Case*
|CM HAF 912 Advanced|6000
|
* Total*
|76700
further upgrade - Corsair Graphite 600T - 10k 
or
Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 - 3.5k



tkin said:


> That means if the RAM fails I need to send it to SMC? No thanks, corsair ftw, unless Gskill has rma handling in kolkata that idea is out of the door, and I really wanted to get some ripjaws module.



not necessary. search for local centre first


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> oh what a jump!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scratch the P67, add Z68, and scratch the seasonic as well, corsair TX750v2 good enough for a 580 I believe, cabby is fine, upgrade rams to Vengeance 2x4GB, add roccat taito mousepad and Koss portapro headphone, that's 80k I believe, and I can go higher if needed(actually I can go to 90k but saving some for an UPS).
What do you think?

Add a N620 as well.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

yes tx750v2 will suffice. but seasonic is modular, gold rated, in your budget. 
why you going for 8gb now?
no idea on cost of those headphone and mouse pad. 

yea ups is must.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes tx750v2 will suffice. but seasonic is modular, gold rated, in your budget.
> why you going for 8gb now?
> no idea on cost of those headphone and mouse pad.
> 
> yea ups is must.


I don't care much abut an psu which is about 7-8% more efficient cause in idle that translates to 7-8w max power saving, putting the money for a ups is better.

PS: MSI is launching GTX580 lightning 3gb XTREME Edition, it looks too awesome to be a gpu. Lets see if it fits


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

good news. 

the cooler looks awesome!!!


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

Its this: 
*ontechnow.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/MSI-GTX-580-Lightning-Xtreme-Edition.jpg

GULP


----------



## coolgame (May 28, 2011)

the cooler is awsome.i got my 580 lightning to do some extreme heaven testing today,and it is suuuuuperb


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

And it has 3GB VRAM, More than any single GPU ever.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 28, 2011)

@tkin: any word on price?


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



Extreme Gamer said:


> if you are looking at Ti then the 560 is the way to got but 6950 & 560 non TI,either is a good choice because of similar performance @ stock.
> 
> Fi you want to risk it then a 6950 mod 6970 is what you are looking at.Get something that aint sapphire and has dual BIOS.


I have upgraded my budget to 80k and hence the GPU budget has become :drumroll: 30k, gonna get a lightning, what do you think?


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

coolgame said:


> the cooler is awsome.i got my 580 lightning to do some extreme heaven testing today,and it is suuuuuperb


What is your load and idle temp?



Extreme Gamer said:


> @tkin: any word on price?


Undisclosed, but expect it to be around 35k here, hehehe, here I come. I will wait for it and use the onboard GPU till then.


----------



## Tenida (May 28, 2011)

It will be lightning fast..with 3GB VRAM....580 all the way


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Go for it!

But my discovery has been in 3DMark 11 that OCing the GPU only shows a few hundred points increase overall.My understanding of this would be that overclocking will not help much in hardware tessellation in DX11 games.

DX10 and 9 show a boost though.

Another note,only get this if you are in for serious overclocking and have the right PSU, at least something the standard of a TX750.This card also needs 2 8 pin connectors btw.

If you want you can wait for Xtreme Edition.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Go for it!
> 
> But my discovery has been in 3DMark 11 that OCing the GPU only shows a few hundred points increase overall.My understanding of this would be that overclocking will not help much in hardware tessellation in DX11 games.
> 
> ...


I'm buying this setup:

i7 2600k
Asus P8Z68 Vpro
2x4GB Vengeance
GTX580 Lightning(or xtreme or normal lightning with 3GB vram)
Corsair TX750v2
CM HAF 912 Advanced
APC 1.1Kva UPS
CM N620 Cooler

Also adding:
Roccat Taito Mousepad
Koss Portapro/Sennheiser PX100 Headphones

Balanced rig I believe?


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

Tenida said:


> It will be lightning fast..with 3GB VRAM....580 all the way


If it doesn't launch son I'll buy the normal lightning, it has plenty of juice.


----------



## Tenida (May 28, 2011)

But why N620 cooler?


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

Tenida said:


> But why N620 cooler?


Meh, I don't oc cpu much, 4.2-4.4Ghz stable is nice for me and N620 can go there, also since vengeance modules are tall like king kong they will obstruct most coolers, so either corsair liquid coolers or air coolers that fit, N620 is the logical choice here.

Might get Noctua D14 if I can gskill modules here, but it may not happen, sigh: you can't have it all.


----------



## Tenida (May 28, 2011)

If you don't overclock much then n620 is good and VFM


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, and nice sig.


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2011)

Thanks.It will be complete if i upgrade cpu (Core i5 2500k),motherboard(Asus Z68 V-Pro) and RAM(corsair vengence)


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Thanks.It will be complete if i upgrade cpu (Core i5 2500k),motherboard(Asus Z68 V-Pro) and RAM(corsair vengence)


Well, wanna come to chandni on 1st? Gonna buy the cabby and you can inquire about z68/2500k on that day.


----------



## nginx (May 29, 2011)

Wow tkin your budget has exploded again . May be you can increase it to 100k and get the GTX 590.

I have a 100k budget but I can't seem to fit in anything more than a GTX 560 within that budget because I am basically buying an entirely new rig and have no parts to recycle from old PC except my uber awesome full ear headphone  Perhaps I should open a thread like this to make sure, I am making the best use of funds I have available. Actually this is gonna be the very first purchase of my life with my own damn money and not a single penny from parents, so I am super excited  (My parents would have never forked out anything more than 50k for a PC, even in my wildest dreams)

And about the Z68, I am getting a bit paranoid. Its already the 29th and nothing is still available in Chadni yet. Not even the useless Gigabyte boards are here, forget ASUS. Not sure what to do now. How long will you wait for the Z68? Will the price of Asus p8z68-v pro be within 12k?
And Bulldozer? Its not even launched yet. No hope of getting that before August in Chadni is there?

Btw are you buying only the cabby on 1st June? It would be great if we could compare our purchase list and buy the ones which are common to both of us, on the 1st June to get some discount on all of them.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

nginx said:


> Wow tkin your budget has exploded again . May be you can increase it to 100k and get the GTX 590.
> 
> I have a 100k budget but I can't seem to fit in anything more than a GTX 560 within that budget because I am basically buying an entirely new rig and have no parts to recycle from old PC except my uber awesome full ear headphone  Perhaps I should open a thread like this to make sure, I am making the best use of funds I have available. Actually this is gonna be the very first purchase of my life with my own damn money and not a single penny from parents, so I am super excited  (My parents would have never forked out anything more than 50k for a PC, even in my wildest dreams)
> 
> ...


First of all, congrats, how did you make 100k? I mean do you have a job? AFAIK you are studying engineering.... correct me 

Second I won't buy the system till bulldozer numbers come out, just the numbers, you have no idea about how patient I am, I know one thing, persistence pays off, would you like if BD beats sandy flat out right on 7th june(only 7 days to go) after you purchase sandy? Be patient, lets go to chandni on 1st june, weigh out options, let me try to back order my 580 lightning and try to get some quality Gskill ripjaws(tirupati), I will buy the cpu/mobo/ram after 7th june. The GFx card, cabby is not dependent on platform, so they are going in first. Also I might me importing some good headphones next(koss portapro/sennheiser px100)

Third, put up a thread about your query please, it will help you better, you are of course welcome to use my thread.


----------



## nginx (May 29, 2011)

I have been working part time at a local mobile store after college. Its been a few years. Since I only open the books during exam, I have plenty of free time during rest of the semester to keep myself busy 

As for Bulldozer, I dunno man. Everything takes ages to come to Kolkata. It will probably be August or September before its even available in Chadni and by that time everyone will be talking about IVY Bridge. Technology is always evolving...its like a never ending cycle. There's always something better near the horizon. There is never a right time to buy is there?

Yeah I'll open a thread tomorrow perhaps. Gotta go study now.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2011)

the pc you designed is balanced.

but if you dont need the vram you can consider GTX 560 ti SLI


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> the pc you designed is balanced.
> 
> but if you dont need the vram you can consider GTX 560 ti SLI


560 ti is shader bound as well, lightning all the way.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 29, 2011)

hey hey hey, one minute, is this GTX 580 Lightning or any new version ??? looks like xtreme version ??? price & spec ?


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

28k and the best in 580 models


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> hey hey hey, one minute, is this GTX 580 Lightning or any new version ??? looks like xtreme version ??? price & spec ?


Its the GTX580 Lightning xTreme Edition, has 3GB Vram, a tweaked TFIII coler, more refined power phases, the fans automatically spin in reverse direction for 30 seconds at start up to clean dust build up and the fans change color to white from blue when temperature increases(not led but the color of the fan material itself changes, the color is changed by heat), price is undisclosed but expect it to be around 32-35k cause the new 590 is coming at 40-45k around with rectified vrms so it will not overlap that segment.

I'm trying to get the normal lightning, lets see if anyone is willing to back order it for me in kolkata.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 29, 2011)

Lightning around 28k-30k & xtreme edition ???


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

so 580 lightning and GTX580 Lightning xTreme Edition are different models?
whats the price of the former model?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 29, 2011)

tkin said:


> *Its the GTX580 Lightning xTreme Edition, has 3GB Vram, a tweaked TFIII coler, more refined power phases, the fans automatically spin in reverse direction for 30 seconds at start up to clean dust build up and the fans change color to white from blue when temperature increases(not led but the color of the fan material itself changes, the color is changed by heat)*, price is undisclosed but expect it to be around 32-35k cause the new 590 is coming at 40-45k around with rectified vrms so it will not overlap that segment.
> 
> I'm trying to get the normal lightning, lets see if anyone is willing to back order it for me in kolkata.



totally awesome.!


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> Lightning around 28k-30k & xtreme edition ???


xTreme edition has not been priced yet, my estimate is 32k here.



Piyush said:


> so 580 lightning and GTX580 Lightning xTreme Edition are different models?
> whats the price of the former model?


Yes, former is supposed to be 550$ max. Not disclosed yet.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> totally awesome.!


Its supposed to be the most advanced card in history of gpus.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 29, 2011)

ASUS ROG MATRIX GTX 580 Graphics Card Pictured | techPowerUp


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ASUS ROG MATRIX GTX 580 Graphics Card Pictured | techPowerUp


Awesome, massive cooler, sexy backplate, and fcking 19 power phases(high end mobos come with 16 these days ) 

Only two letdowns here:

1. Stuck to 1.5GB Vram(lightning xe has 3gb)
2. 3 slot cooler(good bye sli)

and finally Asus=Rashi=DO NOT WANT


----------



## nginx (May 29, 2011)

How many monitors are you planning to setup? The 3GB VRAM goodness will go down the drain with only a single monitor. But that sure is one sexy card. Damn wish I could get a 580 but costs too much. I would probably need a 120k budget to fit it in


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

nginx said:


> How many monitors are you planning to setup? The 3GB VRAM goodness will go down the drain with only a single monitor. But that sure is one sexy card. Damn wish I could get a 580 but costs too much. I would probably need a 120k budget to fit it in


Only one monitor, so I won't be getting the xtreme edition, just the normal lightning with 1.5gb vram. I might consider the xtreme if its available early, that is one cool card.


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

I think with a budget of 80k you can set aside some 30k for CPU-mobo combo and some 25k for GPU. Rest 25k you can spend for RAM, SMPS, Cabinet, UPS and CPU cooler. So going by your config:-



> i7 2600k
> Asus P8Z68 Vpro
> 2x4GB Vengeance
> GTX580 Lightning(or xtreme or normal lightning with 3GB vram)
> ...



It looks pretty OK except SMPS. Better go for a modular SMPS. HX750 should be around 8.5k.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> I think with a budget of 80k you can set aside some 30k for CPU-mobo combo and some 25k for GPU. Rest 25k you can spend for RAM, SMPS, Cabinet, UPS and CPU cooler. So going by your config:-
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty OK except SMPS. Better go for a modular SMPS. HX750 should be around 8.5k.


Well modular is extra 2.5k, I'm gonna buy a good headphone so these will overshoot the budget, I'm good at cable management, I can make do with TX.


----------



## nginx (May 29, 2011)

Well modular PSU is a waste of money when you are getting a cabby like the HAF 912 which has plenty of cable routing space behind the mobo. TX750 should do fine.



> i7 2600k
> Asus P8Z68 Vpro
> 2x4GB Vengeance
> GTX580 Lightning(or xtreme or normal lightning with 3GB vram)
> ...



Everyone recommends the 1.1KVA APC UPS but I think for 1.2k more the 1kVA UPS is a better buy as it has automatic shutdown ability. An important feature to have if you often leave your computer unattended for downloading or encoding.

And are you sure the CM N620 is good enough for your build? Spend 500-600 bucks more and get the TRUE 120 Rev. C. Way better than the CM.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2011)

tkin,if you have a mobo with PCIE config similar to ROG extreme models then on the matrix ROG SLI aint bid goodbye.

depending on the price of the Xtreme Edition, i might sell these cards and save cash for 2 of those puppies.

also 560 Ti aint shader bound.each has 384 cores.SLI will be better than single 580.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

@nginx Yeah, my current ups have this feature, will look into it.

@Extreme Gamer, i'm looking for z68 boards and none have that much space, i am contempt with one card, so its either lightning or asus dc2 cause these have hdt coolers, leaning towards the lightning though, those have mem cooling, 16 phases and binned chips, asus dc2 has no mem cooling and oc is not guaranteed but has nec prodalizer and backplate, damn choices.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 29, 2011)

^^ when will z68 mobo arrive at Kolkata ?


----------



## nginx (May 29, 2011)

^ Nobody knows when it will arrive. It was supposed to arrive by now, who knows how long they will delay. I think first Gigabyte will come and then Asus which means in order to get hands on Asus boards we might have to wait till July. Its getting a bit too late. Atleast knowing the prices of Asus Z68's by now would have helped a lot in decided whether to wait or go for the P67.


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2011)

tkin said:


> Well, wanna come to chandni on 1st? Gonna buy the cabby and you can inquire about z68/2500k on that day.



Will tell you through sms


----------



## mukherjee (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



Tenida said:


> Thanks.It will be complete if i upgrade cpu (Core i5 2500k),motherboard(Asus Z68 V-Pro) and RAM(corsair vengence)



Well..it never gives up...te upgrade itch! 



tkin said:


> I'm buying this setup:
> 
> i7 2600k
> Asus P8Z68 Vpro
> ...



Looks balanced Imo...R u sure about the cost of the lightning? With a budget such as this,might even consider a GTX590!!! The June 1st plan is on? SMS...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

Hey tkin, you are contempt or content?

contempt means making fun (ie mockery) of a verdict AFAIK

2x 560s should fit.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Yes, content, was drowsy after giving 6 exams, anyway i don't like sli, too many scaling issues, heat issues etc, the lightning fits the bill, its that or the asus dc2.

June 1st plan is on, will sms mukherjee, nginx, I'll pm you.

@ mukherjee, the 590 will overshoot budget by 15k and also has vrm issues, nvidia is bringing out rev 2 of 590 due to this, i'm game for either a lightning or asus dc2.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

there wont be a rev 2 of the gtx 590. it was FUD.

*www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2071334/geforce-gtx-590-board-designs-nvidia

what scaing issues are you talking about?

gtx 500 doesnt have them if the game is not cpu intensive or poorly coded.

in crysis and c2 i get 95%+ scaling.even metro 2033.


----------



## mukherjee (May 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, content, was drowsy after giving 6 exams, anyway i don't like sli, too many scaling issues, heat issues etc, the lightning fits the bill, its that or the asus dc2.
> 
> June 1st plan is on, will sms mukherjee, nginx, I'll pm you.
> 
> @ mukherjee, the 590 will overshoot budget by 15k and also has vrm issues, nvidia is bringing out rev 2 of 590 due to this, i'm game for either a lightning or asus dc2.



Copy...thats why I always prefer a single card setup...whatever the gurus say...


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Scaling as in some games with crappy ports will be crippled in sli mode, remember darksiders, that game had negative sli scaling for ages, a rescent new game, forgot the name had negative scaling till nvidia fixed it sometime later, i'd hate that.


----------



## mukherjee (May 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> Scaling as in some games with crappy ports will be crippled in sli mode, remember darksiders, that game had negative sli scaling for ages, a rescent new game, forgot the name had negative scaling till nvidia fixed it sometime later, i'd hate that.



whatever be it...sli/xfire has its own quirks..i'm better off without that...after spending such a lot....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

tkin I said that games that are CPU intensive dont get great scaling.

Darksiders mostly runs on the CPU.hell, an i7 860 @stock + HD5770 maxes it out easily(minimum 50fps).It was not a crappy port.It just wasnt hardware intensive(the game design and art wasnt all that awesome looking).

play GPU heavy games.you will see awesome scaling in 99% of the titles.

i did say that CPU intensive and crappy ports will not get good scaling. GTAIV and EFLC are the best examples.

Look at borderlands,I get 45-70% scaling in it.Does it mean its crappy port?It is just very light on system hardware.

Then again, the 580 lightning is a great card.But please OC it to 950-1Ghz core and 4300Mhz memory.Otherwise there is no need for lightning.

EDIT:I played darksiders today (hadnt played on new PC yet albeit it had been installed) and got 90-95% scaling 

GTX 500 doesnt have the scaling issues that plagued GTX 200.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> tkin I said that games that are CPU intensive dont get great scaling.
> 
> Darksiders mostly runs on the CPU.hell, an i7 860 @stock + HD5770 maxes it out easily(minimum 50fps).It was not a crappy port.It just wasnt hardware intensive(the game design and art wasnt all that awesome looking).
> 
> ...


The scaling issue got fixed in almost 3 months.

I will oc it to 900/4200 for sure, one more reason to get it, just need to sort warranty and shipping out first.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

Yes but GTX 500 itself does not have issues in scaling.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yes but GTX 500 itself does not have issues in scaling.


Ofcourse it doesn't, it a single gpu after all, no driver level need of frame splitting or afr.

I need to contact msi about the lightning, in the meantime i'll buy the rest of my rig.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

no i meant GTX 500 SLI has no scaling issues unlike GTX200.

btw nvidia's SFR is dead.


----------



## nginx (May 30, 2011)

I dunno but I always feel its a waste of money to buy a top of the line card with such premium price. My strategy is to always go for a reasonably priced upper midrange card and then SLI it 6 month later when the price comes down. Saves loads of money that way rather than having to spend a fortune behind a flagship model whose price/performance ratio whacked.

There are only a few games which doesn't provide good scaling. So I'm not too worried about that.

Anyway, so you're saying that the 580 is not available in Kolkata yet?


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

nginx said:


> I dunno but I always feel its a waste of money to buy a top of the line card with such premium price. My strategy is to always go for a reasonably priced upper midrange card and then SLI it 6 month later when the price comes down. Saves loads of money that way rather than having to spend a fortune behind a flagship model whose price/performance ratio whacked.
> 
> There are only a few games which doesn't provide good scaling. So I'm not too worried about that.
> 
> Anyway, so you're saying that the 580 is not available in Kolkata yet?


The zotac and palit and maybe msi reference yes, msi lightning maybe not, need to verify. Maybe I need to pre order it.

SLI is good, but the non reference 560(MSI) has heat issues with sli, if you want to go sli try to get a reference card like zotac.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

you can contact Mr.Ganesh.He had emailed my for my enquiry at msi for the lightning 
before i got the palits.

ganesh@msi.com is his email.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> you can contact Mr.Ganesh.He had emailed my for my enquiry at msi for the lightning
> before i got the palits.
> 
> ganesh@msi.com is his email.


Thank you, you are most helpful.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

no prob


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> no prob


How long till he replies? Buying from smc is the last option as I need to make sure its will be given service in kolkata by msi india.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

MSI wont do home delivery.They will make local distributor contact you.

expect a reply MAXIMUM 3-4 days from now.

he should reply by wednesday.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> MSI wont do home delivery.They will make local distributor contact you.
> 
> expect a reply MAXIMUM 3-4 days from now.
> 
> he should reply by wednesday.


Ooops, I forgot to give him my phone number, anyway if he replies I will give him my phone number and have a distri contact me, first I'll go to chandni tomorrow to see if vedant/md can import it for me.

Do I need to send him my phone number? Or can I wait for his reply?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

wait for reply.he will ask you for P/N in that lol.


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

Here's a review of MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme Edition 3gb. Looks freakin' awesome!!!

MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme Edition (XE) 3GB Review


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> wait for reply.he will ask you for P/N in that lol.


I'm becoming hyper, if this goes through this will be the highest config I have ever bought and consist of the fastest components in their respective categories, this is like a dream come true for me, so I am so tensed up right now.


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

We can understand your feeling.


----------

